# Hey, my names millie this is my first grow



## Newbud420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello all!

thanks in advance for any of your suggestions- I very much appreciate your time !

my very first time grow and so far I’ve brought : parfactworks 2000w led light /
4x4 tent / extraction fan /carbon filter &duct/ thermometer/ph tester &humidity./dehumidifier (I like in U.K. so very humid)
Small fan for breeze ( the led also has a small fan)
3 size pots

soil wise I’ve ordered plant magic soil supreme/ ecothrive charger /ecothrive biosys/kelp powder/perlite ( do I put seeds straight into this mixture or just basic multi purpose to begin with ?)
My questions are


if I plan to change pots 3 times ( 10cm -8L - 20L)  what(if any) nutrients /fertiliser do I need to be using and when? ( I read it’s better to change your pots as they grow?!)
-I’ve read plant magic soil feeds for 3/4 weeks and I’ll be putting charger/kelp in the soil ( do I put biosys in the soil straight away or feed them In water at a later date ? ) do I need any other nutes? And when? How often do you guys water?

I’ve read I need to keep my ph from 6- 6.5 and something about EC? Is that important in the U.K.? Should I use filter drinking water
Or tap water? Should I be testing it?

Do I need Magne- cal? Or does the stuff I’ve got do that? ( super clueless lol)

im Using fem seeds ( northern lights/og kush/ Critical x Ak ) (3plants)

Thanks again peeps
Much loved - stoner from
The U.K. 
Mill


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome.  Why don't you check this out *Beginners Growing Forum* lots of good info there.


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome.  Why don't you check this out *Beginners Growing Forum* lots of good info there.


Hey, thanks for the reply 

I can’t find anything about the soil I’m using ( ive Read somewhere that what I have will be enough nute wise but other places say I need bloom &veg )

most important is to find out about my nutrients
- if I’m changing the pots and the stuff has 3/4 weeks worth of feed will I need to add more ?

(using plant magic soil supreme/ charger/ biosys/ kelp/ perlite)

thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

No it's not better to change your pots 3 times is my personal onion. Your seedlings once they are rooted good should go directly into the pot it's going to finish in. I dont like messing with my root system if i dont have too.
Just hang in there and listen to the growers here on the Passion. There is all kinds of misinformation on the net.


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 20, 2021)

I read it off another forum saying it develops roots better?
Literally been reading for hours and everything contradicts each other

so if you recommend a little pot straight into my big 20L pot - what nutrients will I need after 3/4 weeks when the soil nutes have finished?
Is the biosys ive brought a type of nutrient? Do I still need bloom & grow? 
guessing I would be best to use the same brand as the soil (plant magic)

I’m sure my first will be hit and miss

thanks for your help I appreciate it


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2021)

Ha ha....different strokes for different folks.   I go from a 1 gal to a 3 gal and finally to a 5 gal.  Hopper is right though....a lot less work.  I do it to keep a 3 day water/nute schedule.  If you put a rooted clone into a 5 gal pot you wouldn't need to water for a long time until the plant really got going.  

I do a perpetual tent grow.  And if I did it like Hopper suggested I would be watering/nute every day.  By doing it my way I can keep to a routine schedule.  You probably don't understand what I just said and to keep it simple you should listen to what Hopper said.

Nutes....do you want your main line of nutes to be Organic or Chemical?   I would recommend organic and I can't help there as I have only grown with Advanced which is chemical.  


Soil....I use Sunshine #4 which is a soil less medium (peat moss).  Almost nothing in it so my plants only get what I give them.  If you want something a bit hotter Ocean Forest or Happy Frog is good stuff.

Fathers day so responses might be a bit slow in coming.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

Yeah I don't like disturbing my Tap roots by transplanting so many times.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi Millie


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I don't like disturbing my Tap roots by transplanting so many times.


If you do it right there is absolutely NO transplant shock.  And if you you happen to tear any roots they double.  Have you ever had a plant that was root bound and cut the roots back and placed into a bigger pot.   It explodes....


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hey guys!
Thanks for your responses 

yes I’m gonna keep it simple for this first grow so I’ll stick with 2 pots.

ivw already brought my soil - plant magic soil supreme “A special blend of Sphagnum Peat, Fytocell Foam and our unique Organic Growth Stimulant, Soil Supreme makes for a superior growing medium that always yields the best results.
Ecothrive charger ( which I plan to put in the soil “Ecothrive Charge is a completely natural potting soil enhancer, comprised solely from the droppings of beetles. It is full of beneficial microorganisms and plant growth catalysts. Charge will stimulate and accelerate robust plant growth and root zone conditions, in turn creating strong, high yielding plants.it is also 100% organic” 

And then the ecothrive biosys ( which I have no clue how often to water into lol) 

I’m guessing I’ll stick with organic nutes - do you think I should buy plant magic bloom & grow
Is there any other product I need? I’ve read about magcal?

Thanks


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No it's not better to change your pots 3 times. Your seedlings once they are rooted good should go directly into the pot it's going to finish in. Where did you read such nonsense?
> Just hang in there and listen to the growers here on the Passion. There is all kinds of misinformation on the net.


Very true.  The only time you should transplant is when taking from the paper towel to the container.  You should put the seedling in the container it will finish in.  If growing inside, 5 gallons should be enough.  Transplant directly from paper towel into 5 gallon back with plenty of holes on the bottom for drainage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

I use Fox Farms. They are also Organic.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Ha ha....different strokes for different folks.   I go from a 1 gal to a 3 gal and finally to a 5 gal.  Hopper is right though....a lot less work.  I do it to keep a 3 day water/nute schedule.  If you put a rooted clone into a 5 gal pot you wouldn't need to water for a long time until the plant really got going.
> 
> I do a perpetual tent grow.  And if I did it like Hopper suggested I would be watering/nute every day.  By doing it my way I can keep to a routine schedule.  You probably don't understand what I just said and to keep it simple you should listen to what Hopper said.
> 
> ...


The fewer times you transplant, the better.  The fewer times, the less chance of shocking your plants.  This is especially important for newby growers


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

A basic recipe for a 5-gallon bucket would look like this:

1:10 ratio worm castings/soil
1:10 ratio coco coir/soil
3 TBSP bat guano
3 TBSP unsulphured molasses
2-3 TBSP alfalfa meal
2-3 TBSP Kelp meal
1/2-cup sulphur
1/4-cup bone meal
1/4-cup blood meal
Mix thoroughly.  Water.  Let drain.  Water again until you see water come out the bottom of buckets.  Then, wait about a day or two.  Your soil should be very moist but not sopping wet.  Then, transplant your seedlings into soil or you can germinate seeds in soil.  If you germinate seeds in soil, make sure the room is very warm, and put a plastic garbage back around the bucket to trap the moisture.  Seeds love moisture (but not sopping wet), heat, and something to sprout in.  I like paper towel germination because I can put them in a ziploc bag on top of the refrigerator.  The top of the refrigerator is very warm, and it serves as a heating pad - excellent for germination.




Newbud420 said:


> Hey guys!
> Thanks for your responses ☀
> 
> yes I’m gonna keep it simple for this first grow so I’ll stick with 2 pots.
> ...


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> A basic recipe for a 5-gallon bucket would look like this:
> 
> 1:10 ratio worm castings/soil
> 1:10 ratio coco coir/soil
> ...


I forgot to say: See if you can find a piece of wood that has begun decomposing.  You can put it in the bottom of your bucket, and it will greatly promote bio activity in your soil.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use Fox Farms. They are also Organic.


Make sure you don't pack soil too tightly.  It's much better to have your soil light, loose, and fluffy with rice hulls or perlite for aeration


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use Fox Farms. They are also Organic.



I’m very confused about nutrients - so if I’m using this charger (it’s like sand that goes in the soil) will I need the magnesium/calcium liquid or will this do the job ?
So on top of this will I need bloom &grow?

thanks


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 21, 2021)

I also have this biosys microbe tea


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Yeah i dont and never have used those so i cant help you there. Fox Farms had their own soils and line of nutrients. I use FF on my weed and my veggies.
I use FF Ocean Forest soil and in their line of nutrients i use FF Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Cal Mag.
All Products - FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

Newbud420 said:


> I read it off another forum saying it develops roots better?
> Literally been reading for hours and everything contradicts each other
> 
> so if you recommend a little pot straight into my big 20L pot - what nutrients will I need after 3/4 weeks when the soil nutes have finished?
> ...




hello Millie and welcome aboard


the biosys is not a nutrient , it will promote good bacteria in your soil , read the instructions on the label on how much to add and how often

if your soil is pre loaded with nutrients , I would not add any other nutes unless the plant showed signs of deficiencies


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Make sure you don't pack soil too tightly.  It's much better to have your soil light, loose, and fluffy with rice hulls or perlite for aeration


I add 30% Perlite to all my soils including FF Ocean Forest. I love Perlite. I also put about an inch of Perlite on top of my soil. My plants and veggies love it.
(24) Hoppers growing cheap | Page 4 | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 21, 2021)

My soil has around 4weeks of feed in it apparently. (Plant magic) 

so what would I need to use after those 4 weeks are up?
I have the ecothrive charger which has mag/cal in it -
I can sprinkle that onto the soil according to the instructions a couple weeks after - but will that be enough mag/ cal or would I need a bottle of tht too?

what would your suggestions be please? Bloom/grow ? Magcal? Anything else?

thanks so
Much


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

after 4 weeks try some all purpose nutrients like Peters..Peters contains both major and minor nutrients

just read the instructions on the label and keep it simple and watch your plants for any issues

keep it simple


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

I answered those questions in your PM.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I answered those questions in your PM.



what , you don’t like repeating yourself or something?.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Well sometimes if im looking in a mirror at myself,,,saying you handsome bastard. Then i like repeating myself. Okay lying to myself.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well sometimes if im looking in a mirror at my Handsome self.



I have a new strandivar for you to try , it’s called the narcissist haze...two puffs and you will feel like your old self again!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 21, 2021)

I'll give a different opinion, I never had good luck going from paper towel to a 5 gallon pot. It works, but not well. Very difficult to keep moisture correct for such a small root "system" in such a large amount of soil.

Slightly to dry or too wet can cause early problems that always affects yield.

Much better luck starting with Dixie cups, then to 5 gal or however much bigger I want.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'll give a different opinion, I never had good luck going from paper towel to a 5 gallon pot. It works, but not well. Very difficult to keep moisture correct for such a small root "system" in such a large amount of soil.
> 
> Slightly to dry or too wet can cause early problems that always affects yield.
> 
> ...


I tend to do cup to gal then final


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Agreed. Small biodegradable pots or Dixie cups to start out.
Jiffy 4" Biodegradable Gardening Peat Pots, Pack of 6 – Ferry-Morse Home Gardening, 202 S Washington St., Norton MA 02766 (ferrymorse.com)


----------



## Newbud420 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank
You all so much - im
Speaking with weedhopper via pm and he’s cleared everything up 
Hopefully 1 st grow goes nice 

thanks again


----------

